# Air guns



## Murph343

Hi all, 

Am new to the forum and will be moving to HK in Jan. 2012.

I guess this is wishful thinking, and I know the regulation for air guns being brought into HK should only shoot at 70 FPS. (Good luck finding one)

Anyway, we are shipping a lot of stuff over on cargo ship and I have three guns that even though are adjustable, can exceed 70 FPS. easily. Even though I only use these inside my home with targets, that probably wouldn't do much to soften the issue.

Does anyone have any experience with this situation and any solid advice to offer?

Basically I will have to drive two 1/2 hours to Chicago, pull the specific box off a wrapped palate and leave it with family. I'm perfectly willing to do so.

Thanks and hope to meet some of you in the future.

murph343


----------



## dunmovin

best advice.... sell them before you leave. HK police take a very serious and dim viewof anyone with a projectile weapon (even if you are a diver.... you need an expensive and difficult to obtain, licence for a speargun for fishing)


----------



## Golo

dunmovin said:


> best advice.... sell them before you leave. HK police take a very serious and dim viewof anyone with a projectile weapon (even if you are a diver.... you need an expensive and difficult to obtain, licence for a speargun for fishing)


I have to agree again, don't even bother bringing them. I too have airguns but left them in the UK.


----------



## Murph343

Thanks guys, I should have searched the posts before bothering anyone, but I appreciate the advice. No sense in getting thrown out before I get in. : P


----------



## dunmovin

Murph343 said:


> Thanks guys, I should have searched the posts before bothering anyone, but I appreciate the advice. No sense in getting thrown out before I get in. : P


I gave away 2 shotguns and 25 boxes of ammunition before going to HK, a .222, a 243, and a .303 plus ammo.

You just can't have projectile weapons in HK, unless your doctor agrees, you have signed certificate from your gandmother's great granny



best you can get is either a .177 with a muzzle speed of under 500 mph or a "soft" airgun


----------



## Murph343

*Air guns -researched*

I'm not arguing against the advice given, but this information might be of use to someone else having the same concerns.

This is the Hong Kong regulation:


"Under the Firearms and Ammunition Ordinance, Chapter 238, Laws of Hong Kong, possession of firearms and ammunition is subject to a licence for possession or a dealer's licence issued by the Hong Kong Police Force. Apart from the common types of pistols, air guns and air rifles with muzzle energy greater than 2 joules, electric stun guns, aerosols containing noxious gas, liquid or powder e.g. dog repellents, harpoons, spear guns and crossbows with draw weight of more than 6 kg are also defined as arms under the Ordinance."

2 Joules is the highest energy level.

After checking the energy level of my guns-

AGM MP-40 - 0.95 Joules 

G608-5 - 1.2 Joules

WE P-08 - 0.83 Joules

All three guns are regular air-soft guns, and shoot really well, not cheap.


Here is a conversion chart:

Here is a conversion chart for Joules to FPS. This is the standard for unit of measurement for PDI springs.
A 100% spring would be 0.8 Joules.

130% - 370 fps 
140% - 380 fps
200% - 430 fps
250% - 440 fps
280% - 450 fps
330% - 460 fps
360% - 470 fps

All I'm saying here is that 2 joules is a lot more energy than I knew it was and my guns aren't even close and they aren't "soft.' Unless you consider a paint ball hit "soft."

Not sure what I will do yet, but I'm 50/50 right now.


----------

